# Looking for a realistic scythe...



## avanpelt (Oct 18, 2006)

So I am going for the Grim Reaper thing for Halloween this year. I have the mask, robe, gloves... basically everything except the scythe. For the scythe I had ordered the "Death Scythe" from Target.com, but they apparently aren't selling it anymore and my order got cancelled. I was pretty pumped about this scythe because it had sculls and basically looked BA. Every other fake scythe (a real one is out of the question, sharp object+kids=bad times) I have seen just looks stupid and very cheap. If anyone has any suggestions on a good looking scythe that I can order online (less than $40), then I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*ScareFX is your man*

http://64.226.23.133/woodycarr/scarefx/project_reaper_scythe.html


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Sorry...I only know where to get the real thing...and the way they're made, wouldn't be possible to dull it down.

If you're reasonably skilled in metal and wood work, making a realistic looking one that could be dull from a bar of steel and some wood wouldn't be too hard...not sure if there's still enough time, though.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 2, 2006)

Frankly, I'd rather have a real one.


----------



## HauntedPayne (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a real one, I bought it at a garage sale for $5.00 a couple of years ago.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*Allow me to interject*

I think it is a very bad idea to wield a real steel object, potentially with a very sharp point and a sharp blade. Just seems like bad things could happen to you or someone else.


----------



## avanpelt (Oct 18, 2006)

Ya, so that's basically what I was thinking. I'm gonna be jumping out and scaring little kids in a "haunted barn," so I can forsee very bad things happening with a real scythe. Because of this, I am looking for a fake one that I can order online for less that $40. Every one I can find online looks stupid and/or very cheap. Any more suggestions? 

Thanks a ton for the previous replies also.


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Sorry, but real is the best. You just have to keep it out of childrens reach. I have my eye on it at all time and when I don't I have it out of the way. The blade is dull but the look is awsome. You can find them alot cheaper than fake. Its just my opinion. Happy reaping from one reaper to another.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

You could get a decent plastic blade and make your own handle for it. I used a long tree branch, just peeled off the bark and painted it black. It looks kinda cool with the knots and the warped shape.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I made one a couple years ago using pvc painted black, with a blade cut out of pasteboard. I painted the blade to appear like metal, and attached with screws. 

For a prop, it looks real. And, if I trip in my costume I will not injure or kill myself (or others). 

I'm sorry guys, I don't care if looks cool... using real blades is just not a good plan. I don't know how old you are or your understanding of liability and human physiology, but it spells disaster.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm Old Skool, I go with the real thing any time I can. Not this time. My son was a GR when he was 7. His little sister was the Devil. She had a Pitch Fork, he carried a Scythe. The "blades" were made from 1/4" Masonite painted silver. They looked far more realistic than the plastic stuff you can buy these days, and they'd break before they would take out an eye. And those things were around our house for YEARS!


----------

